# This is interesting to me, profits good? easy work? big market for this?



## HULK2184

This is very interesting, i guess i have a few questions about a Sweeper biz.

My first would be what are rates that some people charge and is there a nice amount of money to be made in the Sweeper Biz?

How hard is it to start a sweeper Biz?

Is there a Huge market or need for this??(i know **** has to be picked up)

What is the expense in operation one of these?

What would you pay for a machine that would make you money? Is there a brand better then anouther?

It seems like this would easy to do just drive around sweeping, but really is it hard or difficult things that come with the sweeping job?

I have many more questions about this but ill see what happens from here

Thanks for all the info, this is really interesting to me:bluebounc


one last thing is there a website that sell used or even new to get an idea of how the machine works and cost of one?


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

I charge $85-$95 an hour. There are a few different types of sweepers. Mechanical, vacumum, and regenerative air sweeper. Each do different types of sweeping. Used sweepers run from 25k to 175K.


----------



## redman6565

upkeep on a truck is very expensive. there's a huge market for this but like plowing and landscape, there are a lot of contractors performing the work so profits are low.


----------



## augerandblade

W.F.D. Plower;724192 said:


> I charge $85-$95 an hour. There are a few different types of sweepers. Mechanical, vacumum, and regenerative air sweeper. Each do different types of sweeping. Used sweepers run from 25k to 175K.


We do sweeping at the end of the season, and our rates are close to yours. We use hydraulic sweepers on the loaders of our tractors, some rearmount sweepers on a fixed angle are great to get the sand out of the dips in the old park lots. And a pressure wash truck is nice to have to get that finished look around curbs etc. Also a gutter broom hooked on the back of the tractor for the big sites with meters of curbing


----------



## HULK2184

Thanks for the info guys, i will have to look around for a truck but prob will not get one until next year!


----------



## bank32

Not the hardest work but long hours, moderate amount of expensive repairs. Good used truck 35000.-45000. What ever you do make sure the sweeper head, fan liner are in good shape, hopper not rusted. As for getting work its like getting snow work, landscaping jobs. I'm in it for life or till I can sell the company, but i would do it all over again.


----------



## hickslawns

I have found our local market to be small. Nobody wants to pay when they can send a kid out to get the trash. Not much local competition, but the 2 other guys in biz around here seem to keep the prices low. It is harder here to pick up work than snow/lawn/landscaping. Depressed economy in Michigan especially, expensive equipment, lots of upkeep, think hard before you get into it. Not trying to steer you away, just being honest. As for the work, it is not too physically hard, just late nights, long days, and dirty work at times. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## plowtime1

Nicely put! 
It would be nice one day to receive 1/10th of replacement cost. Sheez...we pay more for a copier repair guy.


----------



## bejausa

I agree with the pricing of equipment (35-45k for a well used machine) and would also stress the expense of owning/operating a sweeper effectively. Don't fall for the idea that all a sweeper does is drive around or you've already lost the job. We pick up those contracts by showing how an operator works and a driver simply drives. We never hire drivers. Drivers never get out of the truck or clean and maintain the equipment.


----------

